# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  URGENT Chiller Problem

## altezza_87

Hi all, just got myself a Hailea HS-28A yesterday from a fellow forumer.

I paired it up with a Eheim Aquacompact 40 which has flowrate rating of 250L/H and my tank size is 40cm. I realised the chiller is kicking in and out frequently. The chiller will run for less than 1 minute and turn off. And in less than 10mins it will turn on again.

Is my chiller faulty or my flowrate is too low?

----------


## cheetf

Your flowrate is way too low.

----------


## altezza_87

so that is causing the chiller to react this way?

my tank size is 40x20x22cm, which is 17litres tank if i am not wrong.

will you be able to recommend me a filter to use? would eheim classic 150 be suitable? worried that the filter will be too strong for my tank.

----------


## Shadow

It because the temperature sensor located at small chamber inside the chiller. The chiller cool the water faster than it can be replace by warmer water due to low flowrate. solution is to increase your flowrate or modify your sensor location.

----------


## altezza_87

Went to simlim tower just now, not a single shop that is open have the thermostat. they only have the thermostat that is a round metal thingy.

can anyone advise exactly which shop there is selling what we need to modify the chiller? or anyone we can just pay and they will modify it for us?

----------


## Loudness

> Went to simlim tower just now, not a single shop that is open have the thermostat. they only have the thermostat that is a round metal thingy.
> 
> can anyone advise exactly which shop there is selling what we need to modify the chiller? or anyone we can just pay and they will modify it for us?


the shop is at basement. closed on sun. 3rd floor got shops that sell the connector at a low price.

----------


## altezza_87

guess i have to go there during a weekday.

just hooked up a filter with a higher flowrate, situation seems to have improved drastically for now.

----------


## Loudness

check the length you need before going down to buy. mine was luckily just nice, but i'm not sure if they sell different length.

since you got a hailea HS-28A, why not upgrade to a 2ft tank.

----------


## altezza_87

> check the length you need before going down to buy. mine was luckily just nice, but i'm not sure if they sell different length.
> 
> since you got a hailea HS-28A, why not upgrade to a 2ft tank.


thanks, will take note of that. 

i am dying to have at least a 2feet tank, but as of now i am squeezing whatever space i can. Its my parents house afterall, i am waiting for my elder brother and his wife to move out. Then i will have space for a big tank, maybe in my own room.

----------


## newlife

> guess i have to go there during a weekday.
> 
> just hooked up a filter with a higher flowrate, situation seems to have improved drastically for now.


Higher Flowrate...wait chiller works well but end up tornado inside the water.
Hee hee...

1)Get a external probe will be a better choice and more accurate which leads to lesser kick in... 

2)Get a bigger tank...at least a 2 feet....or custom a 1.5feet with a taller height.

3)Ask your brother to move out ASAP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cheetf

> Higher Flowrate...wait chiller works well but end up tornado inside the water.
> Hee hee...
> 
> 1)Get a external probe will be a better choice and more accurate which leads to lesser kick in... 
> 
> 2)Get a bigger tank...at least a 2 feet....or custom a 1.5feet with a taller height.
> 
> 3)Ask your brother to move out ASAP.
> 
> ...


Yah, many bros already said the same thing....

----------


## altezza_87

> Higher Flowrate...wait chiller works well but end up tornado inside the water.
> Hee hee...
> 
> 1)Get a external probe will be a better choice and more accurate which leads to lesser kick in... 
> 
> 2)Get a bigger tank...at least a 2 feet....or custom a 1.5feet with a taller height.
> 
> 3)Ask your brother to move out ASAP.
> 
> ...


Getting the tornado effect, but so far the shrimplets are swimming fine. And there are enough areas where they can get covers from.

So it should be alright i guess?

----------


## altezza_87

Went down to SimLim tower again to search for the temperature probe.

Got the temperature sensor from Acez Instruments, showed them a picture of the sensor like what I have posted below from a guy nickname gryphon from another forum. Straight away they got the same exact sensor for me. Was told by a shop guy there that for this sensor there is no positive or negative. happily off i went.



then went level 3 to get the connector so that i do not need to do anything to the chiller parts. got it at level 3, i believe most electronic shops there have it.

 

just connect the sensor to the connector, unplug the chiller sensor and connected with mine. slot the sensor through the front air vent of the chiller and off it went to the tank.

its currently working fine, the chiller worked all the way to cooled my tank straight to my set temperature 26 degree and shut off at 25.8 degree. initial temperature shown on chiller was 30.2 degree. due to my small tank it only took less than 10mins. the chiller kicked in at 27 degree again. 

next is to see how much increased in electricity when the bill comes next month. my mom is totally not cool about me getting a chiller. most likely got to increase her allowance to cover for the extra in utilities bill.

----------


## prodrive

Bro, how do you connect the probe to the connector. You solder yourself or you just twist the copper wires on both ends?

----------


## newlife

> Bro, how do you connect the probe to the connector. You solder yourself or you just twist the copper wires on both ends?


It's a clip on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## altezza_87

> Bro, how do you connect the probe to the connector. You solder yourself or you just twist the copper wires on both ends?


i actually used a type of cable clamps that can allow me to disconnect the probe from the connector itself, provided by my dad since he got a lot of such stuffs. if you want i can take a picture and show you.

try not to twist the wires together unless you are very good at such things. poorly done and you will not get a good connection or it might come off if handled roughly.

in any case you can get this plastic connectors easily at those hardware shops to connect the wires together.

----------


## ralliart12

Since I have been scouring the forums for information on how to do this, I might as well add back to the pool (besides, I think this is the most recent thread that touch upon modifying an external temperature probe onto a Hailea chiller).

I purchase the external temperature probe for $21.40 (inclusive of GST) at Acez Instrument, Sim Lim Tower #B1-38 (operating hours). Besides the 103AT-11 model (which you have probably come across a photo of, if you searched for external temperature probe in the forums), they do see a "Fox"- branded stainless steel version, which even though it has a stainless steel probe, I was cautioned by the sales assistant that it isn't entirely water-proof & may not stand up to the corrosion of salt-water. Needless to say, I bought the other one (the plastic-tipped version).

Getting the probe is the easy part. Finding out how to connect it to the chiller, not so much. Most discussion centered around soldering it & initially, since I have no soldering experience, I intended to get a friend to do it for me. But thanks to this thread (specifically the 2nd photo in this post), I thought of getting the tips of the probe mounted into a connector of sorts.

So, based on a rough assumption of specifically which component in the chiller I will be connecting the probe to (last photo in this post & 1st photo in this post), I went to a shop in the 3rd floor, Silicon Electronics Co. #03-02 (I may remember the unit no. wrongly, but it is near an aerial RC kit shop & I'm quite positive I got the shop name right) to get them to make the following for me (they are still open on as of noon when I went this Saturday):



As you see, I got an _additional_ pair of wires with a male & a female connector (along with an extra lengthy cable); & the end of my _original_ probe is capped with a male connector as well. In this case, I can either connect the probe by itself to the chiller component, or if I need a longer clearance, I can connect the probe to the second pair of wire & connect that wire's male connector to the chiller's female counterpart. All this for $7 (as a matter of fact, I suspect the price of the individual components costs way below $7 but as the few other shops around the 3rd floor & basement do not even like to entertain me, I decided to give my business to this one. Not to say the staff at this shop is super-friendly, but they at least accommodated my request).

So, that's about it. _What to buy, & where to buy it from, & how much_. *I stress again: personally I have not opened up my own HS-28A chiller to connect the probe yet*, so if there's no female connector inside I probably will have to strip the wires again & really get my friend to solder for me.

P.S. 1 thing I do not understand is that (this post & this post) mentioned a certain manner of connecting specific coloured cables. However, since the sales assistant mentioned there ain't no positive or negative to the probe, I suppose it doesn't matter?

----------


## altezza_87

since we are using the same chiller i am sure all you have to do is to open up, disconnect the existing one and connect your external probe. and i personally feel that $7 is reasonable to pay since someone is doing it for you, and the workmanship looks good.

the sales assistant mentioned to me too that there are no positive or negative to the probe, and he is dead sure about it. mine is working fine for about 2 weeks, so i guess it is true.

just a suggestion, since you have yet to hook it up, maybe you can take more pictures for step by step guide on how to go about opening the chiller up and connecting the external probe. it will benefit more people as i am quite sure there are a lot more people out there who wants to do this but have no clue about how to go about doing it. i forgot about it when i was connecting mine.

----------


## hk75

Does anyone did a external temperature probe for artica chiller? Will it be the same as above? Where could I locate the probe in the chiller?

Mine resale 1/4 hp arctica chiller seem to be kicking in often. Hooking up with a eheim 1262 for a 4footer tank with sump.

----------


## ralliart12

> ...just a suggestion, since you have yet to hook it up, maybe you can take more pictures for step by step guide on how to go about opening the chiller up and connecting the external probe. it will benefit more people as i am quite sure there are a lot more people out there who wants to do this but have no clue about how to go about doing it. i forgot about it when i was connecting mine.


Okay, here goes:

1st, I forgot to mention one thing in my previous post, & that is, the shop which I need to modification to the non-probe end of the external temperature probe (as well as made an additional "plug-&-play" cable extender) is _Silicon Electronics_ #03-02 Sim Lim Tower. I also wish to point out it is still open around on Saturday noon.

Moving on to installing the probe onto the chiller. It is _extremely fuss-free_ when I don't have to solder anything. It would have taken me less than 5 minutes, but then I was taking photos.

The first thing to do is to remove the front-facing cover of the chiller; which is secured only by a single screw (_in the case of the HS-28A_) at the bottom of the casing. _There is no need to remove the other screws along the sides of the chiller casing._ After opening it up, you will be presented with this:



More importantly, this is a close-up of the _existing_ probe connection I saw in my unit:



Secondly, unhinge/disconnect the cables from one another. To elaborate, if one never handles this form of connection before, note that there is a "small latch" on the female connector which you have to press to enable you to _gently wriggle_ the male end out. Do not just pull both ends from one another.

Thirdly:


(*Left to right*: unused terminal of the existing temperature probe; to-be-used terminal with the female connector end; male-end of the new, external temperature probe)

Connect the male end of your new external probe to the in-place female end. I wound the unused ol' male end to ensure it doesn't accidentally touch anything else in the chiller. I suppose you can cable-tie it to some other rigid structure in the chiller.

Fourthly,

Figure out how you want to thread the connection beyond your chiller casing & replace your front cover. In my case, I chosed not to thread it through the airfilter vents & instead use the minuscule gap between the LCD panel & its cut-out. & you are done with the modification!



In my case, my chiller will be placed rather far from my tank, so as you can see, instead of connecting the external probe directly to the female connector inside the chiller, I "slipped" in an _additional_ cable extension.

_Update: I realise that I do not know what will happen if some itchy hands disconnect this additional connection while the chiller is in operation. So, you may wish to secure the connection with black-tape._

So that's about it. I haven't turn on my own HS-28A yet, so don't hold me responsible if you try this & it explodes. I'm just sharing some photos of what you may see.

Really have to be thankful to the first fellow (whoever he/she is) that identified which cable is connected to the internal temperature probe. _If_ I were to go the soldering route, _I may not know which existing connection to severe & solder_.

----------


## ken1971

Hi,

So have anyone try? 

Does this method work on other hailea chiller?

Ken

----------


## ken1971

Hi,

Just connected the external prob to my HS 300A. It seem like is working.

Will test it tonight and update tomorrow.

Ken

----------


## Jaffar

This is a very useful guide. It shows what to buy, how much it cost, which shop to get the items and the method to connect the probe without welding. It got me thinking about trying the method on my resun chiller. 
Just waiting for the test results from Ken1971. Many thanks.

----------


## ken1971

Hi,

Yes it is working. I observe the chiller kicking in and it stop when reached the temperature set.

One thing is that it kick in for a longer time. About 2.5 mins for 0.1 of the temperature.

Over all it kick in for about 10 mins to reduce 1 degree.

Also the chiller will stop for a longer duration before kicking in again.

Ken

----------


## jimbo73

> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1st, I forgot to mention one thing in my previous post, & that is, the shop which I need to modification to the non-probe end of the external temperature probe (as well as made an additional "plug-&-play" cable extender) is _Silicon Electronics_ #03-02 Sim Lim Tower. I also wish to point out it is still open around on Saturday noon.
> 
> Moving on to installing the probe onto the chiller. It is _extremely fuss-free_ when I don't have to solder anything. It would have taken me less than 5 minutes, but then I was taking photos.
> 
> The first thing to do is to remove the front-facing cover of the chiller; which is secured only by a single screw (_in the case of the HS-28A_) at the bottom of the casing. _There is no need to remove the other screws along the sides of the chiller casing._ After opening it up, you will be presented with this:
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent writeup. Went to SLT but couldnt get the 103AT-11 sensor. In the end, bought another similar probe known as W420P from wintech. Wired up and calibrated on my hilea. Seems to be doing well so far. For those having hilea, you may want to consider this option as my chiller kicks in less frequent now. :Jump for joy: 

Image00001.jpgimg_420d-2.jpg

----------


## rc311

Just to share, a NTC 10k probe work probably work for our chiller regardless is a resun or Hailea. It better to purchase the plastic probe than a metal one. In case you need another shop than the three floor, can go to B1 - Acez Instruments Pte Ltd, look for Mr. Yeo. I got all my chillers n probe from him previously.

----------


## Pobbi

Thanks for the info! Gonna try this method out for my chiller. The black part which comes out isit needed to have another casing?

----------


## ujin

Hi I bought the 103at-11 today. On the receipt it says "probe (air)" under the product description. Just wondering whether that means I cannot use it in water for the purpose of modifying my chiller.

I had made sure that the tip has the model no. 103at-11 before i bought but now noticed that the alphabets below the model no. was different from the ones posted in this thread (mine says Z H O ). Does that mean mine is to be used for a different purpose?

Anyway just to share, for people looking to buy this from acez instruments at sim lim. ....They claimed they no longer carry such plastic tip probes anymore for aquarium purpose and directed me to a particular shop at level 3 which is selling quite a bit more ex (40) than the prices I saw in the forum. I did not have much time so I just bought it anyway but am now wondering did I buy the air probe instead of a water probe version of 103at-11, if there's such a thing in the 1st place.

Would appreciate if any of the experienced forumers here could advise before I carry on with the modification. Thanks.

----------


## MiNgZaI

Hi everyone... I had the intention to buy a hailea HS-28A chiller to pair with my ehiem Classic 250 but noticed that the flow rate for the filter might not be sufficient especially for my case where i added in a inline CO2 reactor... So before i dump in the money to invest in the chiller, i would like to check with you guys where can i buy the external probe now (which shop)and what model to look out for and also what modification for the probe is required so that i can just plug in directly... Can't help to notice that the thread was from a year ago... The shop or probes and stuff might not be available anymore... Need some advise from someone who recently just bought or did the modification... Thanks alot!

----------


## skytan

> Hi everyone... I had the intention to buy a hailea HS-28A chiller to pair with my ehiem Classic 250 but noticed that the flow rate for the filter might not be sufficient especially for my case where i added in a inline CO2 reactor... So before i dump in the money to invest in the chiller, i would like to check with you guys where can i buy the external probe now (which shop)and what model to look out for and also what modification for the probe is required so that i can just plug in directly... Can't help to notice that the thread was from a year ago... The shop or probes and stuff might not be available anymore... Need some advise from someone who recently just bought or did the modification... Thanks alot!


my probe I bought online.
Wires and stuff from SLT, plenty of shops do help you to connect up the stuffs (non solder) if you buy the wires and connectors from them for some small fee.

did mine in april

----------


## ujin

> Hi everyone... I had the intention to buy a hailea HS-28A chiller to pair with my ehiem Classic 250 but noticed that the flow rate for the filter might not be sufficient especially for my case where i added in a inline CO2 reactor... So before i dump in the money to invest in the chiller, i would like to check with you guys where can i buy the external probe now (which shop)and what model to look out for and also what modification for the probe is required so that i can just plug in directly... Can't help to notice that the thread was from a year ago... The shop or probes and stuff might not be available anymore... Need some advise from someone who recently just bought or did the modification... Thanks alot!


SLT 3rd level.....there's one shop selling the probe and on the same level there are quite a few shops selling the necessary connectors/wires.....you can either ask them to help you solder it to the probe or just buy the connectors.....after that it's just plug it in as kindly shared previously here in this thread.....

You can try the shop at B1 recommended here as well but when I went they said they no longer sell the probe.....hope this helps.....

----------


## Dscheng

Can anyone share where to buy the external probe? Seem like quite easy to DIY.

----------


## and88

i have a 3m long external prob to release. pm me

----------


## Dscheng

Guys, Ace instruments still selling the NT plastic probe. Best mod ever ! Notice the big difference of compressor kick in timing. It is a must for China chiller mod !

----------


## Dscheng

After installing the probe, before my kick in timing is around 1 hour.. Wow, really big difference before like every 10 to 20 min kick in compressor. Long time really help to save electricity bill.

----------


## eugenekjy

Just Installed this mod. Looking good so far

----------


## skytan

I never tried without the probe beforehand.
So how you guys check how long it run and stop?

----------


## Dscheng

Before installing the probe, compressor kick in like every 10 to 15 min depend on the room temperature too.
After installing the probe, compressor kick in like every 40 to 60 min. I had additional thermometer and calibrate by 0.2~0.5 through my HS28.

----------


## eugenekjy

Same, before installing the probe, it would kick in 15 mins, kick out 20 mins.

Now with the probe, kick in 20 mins. Kick out 1hr 15mins!

----------


## MCE

That connector is commonly used in LED light. Any shop sell led should have it or savage it from those discarded led 
Temp probe: looks like those digital temp kit at aquarium shop will do?Attachment 49026


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

> That connector is commonly used in LED light. Any shop sell led should have it or savage it from those discarded led 
> Temp probe: looks like those digital temp kit at aquarium shop will do?Attachment 49026
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about that. Best is to go buy from Sim lim tower Ace instruments (NT-103AT-11) type. Only $20.

----------


## MCE

Salvage/Got a LED Connector - female to male and,
Get a External temperature probe / wire to connect to the Controller via the above.


ATTACH]49052[/ATTACH]Attachment 49053Attachment 49056


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanchini88

Hi guys, need help on the following. I bought a 15L chiller from taobao. Used it for 2 months already and it is working fine. Usual reading on the temperature diplays reads 25 -27 degrees Celsius and temp is set at 26 degrees. However, one night the reading is 95 degrees Celsius and steady rising and hence the chiller was kicking unlimited. Now it reads 100 odd degree Celsius. Could be the external temp probe be faulty?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

Is it a compressor refrigerant chiller or a thermoelectric chiller?

----------


## tanchini88

Should thermoelectric chiller i guess. did not hear any compression pump running. here is the link on taboo. http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/deta...08&toSite=main

----------


## Stanley Ng

> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 1st, I forgot to mention one thing in my previous post, & that is, the shop which I need to modification to the non-probe end of the external temperature probe (as well as made an additional "plug-&-play" cable extender) is _Silicon Electronics_ #03-02 Sim Lim Tower. I also wish to point out it is still open around on Saturday noon.
> 
> Moving on to installing the probe onto the chiller. It is _extremely fuss-free_ when I don't have to solder anything. It would have taken me less than 5 minutes, but then I was taking photos.
> 
> The first thing to do is to remove the front-facing cover of the chiller; which is secured only by a single screw (_in the case of the HS-28A_) at the bottom of the casing. _There is no need to remove the other screws along the sides of the chiller casing._ After opening it up, you will be presented with this:
> 
> 
> ...


can I say that the original male end will not be use right? Will connect the new probe male end to the female end right?

----------


## Stanley Ng

I just bought from lazada http://www.lazada.sg/waterproof-temp...l-5182166.html. if you can afford to wait.

----------


## BluBlur

> I just bought from lazada http://www.lazada.sg/waterproof-temp...l-5182166.html. if you can afford to wait.


I bought this. There are 3 wires (red, black, and yellow). May I know which two wires you used?

----------


## JT16

https://www.lazada.sg/products/ringd...3Tehq&search=1

I think this might be far simpler. It's an external temperature probe that you connect the power supply of your chiller too.

advantages:
1. not expensive.
2. do not need to tinker or modify chiller in any way.
3. now you have 2 backup thermometers (one in your chiller and this external one). So if either temperature sensor fails, the other will still act as a backup

----------


## kms

Please tell me the problem, may be it can be solved easily.

its a very easy problem to solved if it's the temperature issue.

----------


## greenie

I only realise I have a chiller issue when my tank have condensation for the last 3 days.

My temp setting is 24C but the chiller panel showing 27C. It means at least for last 3 days the compressor have been running non-stop because of false reading.

I took out a standby temperature meter and was shock my actual water parameter is 20.5C. No wonder all the condensation.

My chiller is exactly like the TS chiller, the Hailea Hs-28a. I've mod an external temp NTC probe like many others and replacing it every year but lucky I made the wiring possible to reconnect the original built in temp probe if the external spoiled.

Rewiring the original, reading was slightly out by 1C at 21.5C. I look high and low for the manual online but failed to find the buttons to calibrate the temp. After hours of searching the manual, luckily manage to find. So I'm going to write here how to set and calibrate this particular model for everyone and myself for reference.

To set temp low limit ( No high limit set point)
- Press SET until led blinks
- Press the up or down arrow to adjust
- Press SET again to save and end.

To calibrate temp
- Press both the up AND down button for 6 sec
- Led will show 0.0 value
- Adjust up or down button from -1.5 to 1.5 to calibrate value. It will minus or add from the current temp reading shown when in normal mode.
- Press SET when done.
eg. If normal running is 28C but using another temp monitor it is 27C, so adjust calibrate value to -1.0 to get the accurate reading when in operation, which will be 28-1.0.= 27C

----------


## greenie

If the temp range goes beyond -1.5c or +1.5c, then you need to get a new temp probe.

If that still does not solve the issue then maybe you need a new chiller. That is not cheap.

----------


## kms

My HC-130A had a faulty internal probe, and I hardly used the internal probe, but find it more safer, I have now changed to the probe and got 2 more spare probe, as well as 10 external probe.

----------


## Namron

Hi everyone, 
I am grateful for this life saving hack!

how do you guys straighten the probe and hide it in the tank aesthetically?

----------

